# Texas Management Hunts for 2016



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Seems like a lot of blasting or the dollar


----------



## jzofchak (Oct 13, 2015)

What are the prices on the exotics and the trophy deer hunts.


----------



## bowhunter33 (Oct 11, 2015)

Trophy bucks up to 170 inches $3500.00. 

Axis bucks up to 32 inches $1650.00 Over 32 inches $2,000.00 

Black Bucks $1500.00

Elk from spike to 5x5 $1500.00

Cow Elk $600.00


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Some impressive critters there!


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Have you booked any of the cull buck hunts yet? What age do you consider a minor?


----------



## bowhunter33 (Oct 11, 2015)

Booked 4 hunts. Minor in my book is by texas license rules. So anyone 17 and under can buy a license as a minor


----------



## bowhunter33 (Oct 11, 2015)

We only have 4 hunts left. If anyone is interested might want to book soon. Here is a 6 yr old 160 inch buck I found dead over the weekend.


----------



## bowhunter33 (Oct 11, 2015)

7 yr old management buck that was found in a swamp on the property. He died a year or so ago


----------



## hunting with chuba (Feb 9, 2002)

How have the hunters done on your ranch this year
Any pics
Thanks


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

hunting with chuba said:


> How have the hunters done on your ranch this year
> Any pics
> Thanks


Yes, I would like to hear how everything is going for the non-resident hunters on this ranch in 2016. Thanks, Jay


----------



## LabsRock (Apr 25, 2006)

I booked a hunt with Chris Regan and sent him a deposit for 2,000.00 back in April. He cashed the check and we talked several times over the phone. I was supposed to be leaving tomorrow for this hunt and I have been trying to contact him for more than a week to find out where I am supposed to meet him. He has completely stopped responding and has now blocked my phone number. Chris Regan if that is his name is a liar and con man. Thishunt was to be a once ina lifetime hunt for my father whose health is not great and always wanted to hunt Texas. He has more phone numbers and addresses connected to him than I can count, all non-working. The last phone number I had for him was 269-539-1995. He is supposedly USMC can't find any documentation of that. He is a special kind of pos preying on hunters. I guess I've learned a valuable lesson in this. So for all the Michigan hunters in here be well aware that Christopher Regan is a scammer. He reports being from Paw Paw, MI but evidently that was a rental and no longer lives here. So I guess I'm back to searching for a special hunt for my father and I again. A special thank you to Chris Regan.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm so sorry about your hunt that is terrible. Hope it works out somehow.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Have you tried to contact any of the references the scanner gave out for another phone number or location?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hope you are able to find an alternative hunt location. Definetly looks like a scam considering a lot of the exotic animals and trophy buck pictures were poached from various other Texas ranches.


----------

